# What about this CAI



## AlanSr (Jan 4, 2008)

I know it's expensive but it makes use of the hood scoops.

DMS 2005-2006 Pontiac GTO LS2 Air Intake Kit - Dominant Motorsports - Gravana Tuning - 2005 Pontiac GTO 6.0


----------



## silgoat05 (Jul 1, 2006)

very nice!! i would get it if u can swing it grab it!!


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

Ya – I have seen that set-up before and it is cool looking, but too darn much coin for a CAI. Also, the placement of the GTO scoops does not facilitate much air entering the engine bay. Best to have scoops located close to the firewall because that is where the air is pushed down as the vehicle travels…

I’ll stick with my AEM…


----------

